# Privy Dig Surprise.



## hemihampton (Mar 27, 2017)

Me & Tom got out Yesterday for a Privy Dig. Had a good area & felt good with probe. But wasn't finding much. Until I found this killer Piece. LEON.


----------



## Dumpdiver (Mar 27, 2017)

Hey Leon, Cool sign and in great shape for a 1933-35 buried for quite a while. Found this...http://www.mtclib.org/local history/mount clemens brewing company.pdfhttp://www.mtclib.org/local history/mount clemens brewing company.pdf   DD


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks for the link, Interesting. The sign is not 1933-35 though. Every bottle found in the privy with the sign all date to prepro, or pre 1919. THANKS, LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 27, 2017)

Ooh, that is NICE!  I'd rather find something like that than pretty much any bottle, honestly.  And it's even bottle-related to boot!  I'd love to see a picture of it cleaned up.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 27, 2017)

Yes, All the bottles we found in this hole were common & I like & collect many Mt Clemens items. SO, I was very excited to find this. I have lots of Breweriana so this fits right in with my Labels also. LEON.


----------



## carling (Mar 28, 2017)

Sweet sign, you have to show it cleaned up!  If interested, the Tavern Trove web site has a variation for sale of the last label you posted.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 28, 2017)

carling said:


> Sweet sign, you have to show it cleaned up!...



Yeah, you're killing us!  Man, what a great looking sign!  I can't believe it wasn't crushed and crumpled like so many buried signs.


----------



## RCO (Mar 28, 2017)

I haven't ever found an old sign when digging before , I'd be totally shocked if I dug something like that up , looks like a good find , nice colour and good condition for being in a hole


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 28, 2017)

Is that a reverse painted glass-fronted sign?  What a beautiful thing!


----------



## botlguy (Mar 28, 2017)

Congratulations Leon. Thanks for sharing, I'm really happy for you.
Jim


----------



## iggyworf (Mar 28, 2017)

Yeah! That is a nice one.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 28, 2017)

nhpharm said:


> Is that a reverse painted glass-fronted sign?  What a beautiful thing!





Yes, It's whats called ROG or Reverse on Glass. I've had a few ROG but none like this one. This one is very thick, 3/8 of a inch, almost 1/2 inch. Has beveled edges. Possibly only one known to exist. Extremely Rare. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 29, 2017)

Wow, incredible.


----------



## nhpharm (Mar 29, 2017)

Love to see stuff being uncovered like this...kudos to you on the find!  Diggers keep the hobby going!


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Mar 30, 2017)

Congrats Leon on a SUPER find!  Now how will you top that?


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 30, 2017)

It would be very hard to top that. Unless I find a unknown Biewers Brewery ROG Sign or anything from William Miller Brewery in Mt Clemens. One of these bottles pictured below would be a nice find. LEON.


----------



## sandchip (Mar 31, 2017)

Yowzer!


----------

